# Lesetipp: "Fatal System Error" (Joseph Menn) (Onlinekriminalität)



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2011)

Fatal System Error by Joseph Menn

(Taschenbuch ab 12 Euro)


Joseph Menn (u.a. LA Times, Washington Post) ist einer der bestinformierten Insider, wenn es um die Welt der organisierten Internetkriminalität geht. Er ist mir das erste Mal 2005 positiv aufgefallen wegen eines beeindruckenden Hintergrundartikels zu jener Online-Gambling-Seite, für die derzeit u.a. auf sky massiv geworben wird. (über die Verbindungen von dieser Firma aus in die deutsche Szene lasse ich mich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter aus und flüstere nur wissend _Kreuzkirchen, Hannover, Lichtenau, 777, Profitplantation,..._).

In "Fatal System Error" wird die Geschichte von zwei herausragenden Persönlichkeiten im Kampf gegen die internationale Onlinekriminalität erzählt, es liest sich zeitweise wie ein Krimi...

Für "meine" Recherchen fällt nahezu nichts ab, da es um andere Themen geht (Identitätsdiebstahl, DDoS, Kreditkartenbetrug,...). Allerdings gibt es durchaus "Strukturparallelen", besonders bei der "Entwicklung" solcher Systeme der OK (und bei den Chancen für Ermittlungserfolge, die sich daraus ergeben, dass Personen erst "langsam" in der Anonymität versinken, während sie anfangs oft noch "identifizierbar" waren. Chaostheorie eben)

Dennoch ist das Buch auch für mich lesenswert (für Interessierte, die weniger themenfixiert sind als ich sowieso), weil es ausführlich zeigt, dass internationale Kooperation funktionieren kann, wenn die richtigen Leute an den richtigen Stellen sitzen. Es ist für mich eine große Genugtuung, wenn ich lese, was andere Länder so alles auf die Beine stellen, denn daran sieht man, was in Sachen Ermittlungserfolge möglich wäre, wenn man wagen würde, was längst möglich ist. Es zeigt, dass vieles, was man hierzulande als "Wunschdenken" abkanzelt, international längst gemacht wird, sowohl was Recherchetechniken angeht als auch was konzertierte Polizeiaktionen über Länder- und Kontinentgrenzen hinweg angeht.

*Somit ist dieses Buch besonders lesenswert für politische Entscheidungsträger, die eine Ahnung davon kriegen wollen, wie man gegen organisierte Internetkriminalität vorgehen kann. Frau Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger würde ich zu gerne ein Exemplar schenken, falls jemand Kontakt hat, bitte melden.*

Ich werde mal versuchen, herauszufinden, ob es eine deutsche Übersetzung geben wird. Bis dahin möchte ich das Buch jedenfalls dringend zur Lektüre empfehlen (und möchte ergänzen, dass ich es mit meinem seit Jahrzehnten verstaubten Schulenglisch gut verstehen kann).

In diesem Buch wird man eingeladen zu einem Blick in die Rattenlöcher der internationalen Onlinekriminalität, man lernt zwei unvergleichliche Charaktere auf Seiten der "Guten" kennen und bekommt filmreife Einblicke in die Welt russischer Gangs, bei denen sich Kleinkriminelle zu Köpfen international agierender Banden entwickeln, geschützt von einflussreichen Kräften (aber auch geschützt von der Schwerfälligkeit westeuropäischer Behörden). Das Ausmaß der Bedrohung kumuliert in "staatsgelenkter Kriminalität", also in der unheilschweren Verbrüderung der Kriminellen mit Regierungen und deren (wirtschaftlichen) Interessen.

Es ist kein Buch, das ausschließlich über die "bösen, unauffindbaren osteuropäischen Banden" schwadroniert im Stile deutscher Staatsanwälte, die nicht annähernd wissen, von was sie reden, weil sie nicht hinschauen, sondern es zeigt zum einen Verbindungen in den Westen, zum anderen aber auch die Versäumnisse bei der Bekämpfung derart komplexer Straftaten.  

Gratulation an den Autor.


----------

